# Cameras



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

I haven't seen a "What Camera Do You Use" thread so I'll kick it off...

my favs...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Post moved to Photography.


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

GREAT classics

I love my Olympus Pen EP-1 and my Nikon D300s

Grail camera gotta now be Leica M9

s


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice camera's mate. I've got the Sony DSC-W50, and the Canon Powershot G6.

Photo's borrowed from internet.


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ah, cameras. I have a few.

Let's start with dslr.
Olympus E-3
Olympus E510
lenses: 11-22, 14-54, 50-200

"compact"
Panasonic DMC-LC1 with excellent Leica lens.
Pentax optio W10 (I hate the autofocus on this thing. Is fun to use in/around water, though)

Lately I've been going back to film. For this I have the following cameras.
Minolta CLE (Leica M-mount camera) with 28, 40 and 90mm lens.
Mamiya m645 (brought back to life) with standard 80mm lens
Olympus OM-4ti with 24, 50, 50macro and 135mm lenses
Olympus XA and mju zoom 80

Blackbird Fly, a twinlens reflex that uses ordinairy 35mm film.
2 Polaroid SX-70 folding cameras

I briefly owned a Linhoff Super Technica 6x9 and a Yashica Mat124.
Oh, I had a Canon eos 5 for a while too. The eyecontrol focus never really worked.
I started photography with a Fujica AX-5. Technically it was an interesting camera but the electronics were horrible.

Currently I'm looking at the Ricoh CX2 or Fuji F200EXR as an allround familycam to replace the Pentax. A step up in price would be the Canon S90 but I'm not sure it will be much better than the Ricoh or Fuji.


----------



## Kayakman (Aug 22, 2009)

Being digitally non compliant,I use a 1959 Canon P rangefinder,1.8 Serenar lens.Now thats a camera....


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

The Canon P is my dream camera...


----------



## cdr (Dec 7, 2008)

After decades of using Leica's only and a couple of Nikon's...last Dec. I received a cheap Canon G10 ..must say had more fun with it then all the others put together. I had my order in for M9 Leica and bought it and have used it a bit..
But still go back to my G10..now buying few G11's for Christmas presents.

Far too much invested in Leica's when for only a mere $500 you can have a 15 mega-pixel camera that will shoot most anything the new M9 at 18 mega-pixel.

No,not a pro..just shoot many pics daily.


cdr


----------



## purebred08 (Jun 11, 2009)

agreed with "cdr"--Leicas are awesome but the pricings are so steep. 
i miss my Leica film


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

cdr said:


> After decades of using Leica's only and a couple of Nikon's...last Dec. I received a cheap Canon G10 ..must say had more fun with it then all the others put together. I had my order in for M9 Leica and bought it and have used it a bit..
> But still go back to my G10..now buying few G11's for Christmas presents.
> 
> Far too much invested in Leica's when for only a mere $500 you can have a 15 mega-pixel camera that will shoot most anything the new M9 at 18 mega-pixel.
> ...


The M9 is my grail - keep talking, you may save me a lot of money!
Do you REALLY rate the G10 so highly? Is the difference between it n the M9 is minimal as to make the M9 grossly overpriced per use?

really interested to hear more on this

si


----------



## cdr (Dec 7, 2008)

Simon,

To reply in one word......................YES !!!!!!

Now wish I had just waited a bit. Months ago I knew the M9 was coming out
and pre-ordered one. It arrived....but I think only in the hands of a true 
professional photographer...is it any worth. I every nice camera as only the German's can make things. But in this case I feel over-blown. Over rated !
Do wish I had just waited. I do shoot many pictures a day. But just for enjoyment at home. For $7000.00 you can do as much with the G10 or the new G11 (at only 10 megapixels) Shoot in black & white too. With either the G10 or G11 ! Now the Leica sits on my desk...I almost always pick up the G10. With the Class 10 card you can shoot 2232 pics set at 15MB ! That is High-res ! Then watch them on my IMAC nightly. The G10 will shoot movies in high-res..then turn the knob and shoot pictures again. With sound !

Do your self a favor and try the G10 if you can find one, I think they are down to about $479.00 now or the G11. Then buy the SanDisk Class 10 8GB card. The transfer rate is 30MB ! On Amazon the are about $55.00 but well worth it. The pictures will recycle MUCH faster!!! No, I do not own stock in Canon nor Leica ! Just a user type guy.

Then set the G10 to the 15MB setting far the greatest pictures out of a $500 
camera. Today I shot several pictures....with the flash and without ...great pics. Averaging 3.5 MB to 5.2MB per picture. I don't think you can go wrong. 
As I stated above...I am buying G11's as Christmas gifts.

Cheers and great shooting.

Clay


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

cdr said:


> Simon,
> 
> To reply in one word......................YES !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Very grateful indeed - haven't seen or handled a G10/11 but heard good things n read grt reviews.What strikes me is that you have a prized M9 and yet this is your 'go to' camera. I will definitely try n get my hands on one -

thanks

si


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

i have loved cameras since i was a kid. i always thought i would become a photographer. when other kids where buying toys with their allowance i was buying film  anyway...

this was my first real camera which has served me well, unfortunately the lens needs serviced










this is my more recent kit which i still use to this day










and my newest (and first DSLR) i really love this camera, even the video mode is pretty cool










i almost picked up the canon 50D but settled on the T1i. if only the 7D came out a few months earlier


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Canon 350d user here, for the past 4 or so years. Love the camera but still need to develop more skills. And get more toys. But mainly need more skills.


----------



## Leixlip (Jan 19, 2007)

Nikon FE (bought in 1982) been with me everywhere I go.
Olympus Trip 35 a refurbished original. 
Nikon coolpix 2100 - first and only digital with only 2mp on it
but it too goes everywhere.

Collection of lens too for the Nikon FE, but oddly or not
I find the original series E 50mm f1.8 the best of the lot.


----------



## loghill (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been into photographing and cameras for years. Currently my favourites are Leica M8 and M6, and for medium format Kiev 60.

Here's the full list of my cameras:

- Polaroid 600 SE 
- Mamiya RB67
- Minolta CLE 
- Leica M8 
- Leica M6 Titanium
- Kiev 60 
- Diana 
- Fed 3 
- Nikon F3/T 
- Lomo LCA 
- Fed Micron 
- Zenit EM 
- Etude 
- Holga 
- Felica 
- Benz-Gant Helioflex 3000T 
- Kiev 2 
- 3x Olympus Mju 2 
- Yashica Electro 35 GSN 
- Fuji F31 (mutsin) 
- Vivitar Ultra wide & slim 
- B-Square Scuba 
- Olympus Camedia C4100 XL 
- Kiev 4 
- Yashica Lynx 5000 
- Smena 8M 
- Smena Symbol 
- *Amatör* II
- Olympus XA
- Yashica T5
- Cosina CX2


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

loghill said:


> I've been into photographing and cameras for years. Currently my favourites are Leica M8 and M6, and for medium format Kiev 60.
> 
> Here's the full list of my cameras:
> 
> ...


WOWOWOW

s


----------



## audphile1 (Feb 24, 2009)

cdr, 
I know exactly what you mean when it comes to Canon G series. Great cameras! I had a G2, then upgraded to G7 when it came out and it served me well for almost 3 years until it died just a few weeks ago. I was tempted to get a G11 and went to B&H to pick one up, but walked out with a Canon T1i DSLR. Been playing around with it and so far I like it a lot. Very nice camera.

I also have a Canon EOS Elan 7E film camera. Still have a lot of rolls of brand new film(both negative and slide) kept in refrigirator...in case I want to shoot film again, but so far no temptaation...


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

audphile1 said:


> cdr,
> I know exactly what you mean when it comes to Canon G series. Great cameras! I had a G2, then upgraded to G7 when it came out and it served me well for almost 3 years until it died just a few weeks ago. I was tempted to get a G11 and went to B&H to pick one up, but walked out with a Canon T1i DSLR. Been playing around with it and so far I like it a lot. Very nice camera.
> 
> I also have a Canon EOS Elan 7E film camera. Still have a lot of rolls of brand new film(both negative and slide) kept in refrigirator...in case I want to shoot film again, but so far no temptaation...


i love my T1i too, just curious what SD card are you using? i started with a PNY SDHC 16 gb, but suddenly the camera stopped reading it, after buying a few diferent brands i asked the guy at the camera shop and he said i should really be using a SanDisk Extreme III... i switched to one and have not had a problem since, congrats on the new camera and happy shooting


----------



## Bloke In England (Nov 29, 2009)

After many years of using a 35mm SLR (Minolta X700) and a cheapo digital point and shoot, I finally upgraded to a more serious digi cam.

My "collection" of 35mm kit had grown so much, it needed a huge bag which weighed almost 20 lbs and consequently, almost never left the house. I found myself using the P&S almost exclusively.

About 3 months ago, the minolta died and as the repair cost was more than the camera was worth, I decided to sell of all the lenses and accessories and put the money towards something interesting.

Due to the "weight" issue with my SLR, I decided to go lightweight this time and try to find a camera that would be "more than acceptable" for "almost all occaisons". I felt theat sacrificing some quality for portability was a worthwhile trade. After all, the best camera is no good if its at home.

After much searching, I decided on a Nikon P90. Small and compact. 12 MP resolution and a x24 zoom lens.










My new camera bag is only 6" x 4" x 3" and contains the Nikon and a new point and shoot Pentax Optio S6 (super compact pocket camera).










Also included are mini tripod, chargers for both cameras and a selection of spare batteries and memory cards. There is also space for a small note book, a pen and an LED torch. The whole shebang weighs about 2 1/2 pounds and is easily taken when out for a walk or visiting somewhere.

I just need to get good with the camera now.


----------



## audphile1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tremec said:


> i love my T1i too, just curious what SD card are you using? i started with a PNY SDHC 16 gb, but suddenly the camera stopped reading it, after buying a few diferent brands i asked the guy at the camera shop and he said i should really be using a SanDisk Extreme III... i switched to one and have not had a problem since, congrats on the new camera and happy shooting


I think I've heard of a similar problem before with either a 10D or 20D Canons...can't recall excaly which one it was.

I have always used Sandisk. Right now I'm using my old card, which is a Sandisk Ultra II, only 2gb. I should have picked up a new card when I bought a camera but forgot.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

I am just learning so I picked up the Canon S90. Wanted your thoughts on the camera.

Also trying to understand the settings so I can take advantage of the camera:-s

Couple of low light shots.

















Phil


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Leicas aren't really so much overrated as they are just overpriced. 
I have Canon 5D and XTi in DSLR, Nikon and Canon film. Both these makers also produce some overpriced models, IMHO, especially lenses.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

audphile1 said:


> I have always used Sandisk. Right now I'm using my old card, which is a Sandisk Ultra II, only 2gb. I should have picked up a new card when I bought a camera but forgot.


cool, thanks. i would have got the extreme III first if it wasn't for the price. live and learn i guess


----------



## audphile1 (Feb 24, 2009)

PJ,
very nice shots! I haven't used S90 but saw it in the store and liked it a lot. Nice camera. dpreview also rated it high.

Just curious, what ISO the camera was set to when you took these shots?


----------



## c_smith (Oct 17, 2009)

Cool thread. I'm new to the WUS forums in general and just stumbled on this. Some awesome older kits in here...love it. I still have my old "college photo class" camera, the Pentax K1000. I still love using that thing when I get to pull it out. Mostly I shoot with my 5D MKII, but recently invested in a camera I've wanted for some time, a Hasselblad 500c/m.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

my camera is Sony dsc-W290 and my cellphone camera [Sony ericsson k700i].


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

I think it may have been around 400. In the Low light setting it will take it up and this was at dusk. It is amazing in low light.

Still learning.


----------



## Willie The Wolf (Dec 27, 2009)

I miss my 5x7 View Camera with the Carl Zeiss Triple Protar lens, (sob)

Willie the Wolf


----------



## audphile1 (Feb 24, 2009)

PJ said:


> I think it may have been around 400. In the Low light setting it will take it up and this was at dusk. It is amazing in low light.
> 
> Still learning.


Thanks PJ!
Nice shot!


----------



## martynjc2 (Apr 28, 2006)

My Camera equipment:

Nikon D700 body +
24-70 f2.8
70-200 f2.8
17-35 f2.8
105 D micro nikkor
Sigma 24-105 
Sigma 50-500
Various other bits to go with - remote shutter release, extra grip, few filters etc

I find the Sigma 24-105 a great walk around lens the pro level 2.8 Nikons are beasts to carry around but give tack sharp images!

ttfn


----------



## Georgeair (Sep 16, 2009)

Canon F1 just warms my soul.


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Try as I might, I can't stop using a 4 yr old Ricoh GRD1 fixed lense, just stick in B+w mode and away I go, the jpegs are still up there with anything I've seen


----------



## kris (Feb 12, 2006)

My equipment:

Body:
Nikon D300 with battery-pack and vertical grip MB10.

Glass:
Nikkor 50/1,8 - 10,5/2,8 fisheye

Tamron 17-50/2,8 - 28-70/2,8

Sigma 50-500/5,6 (Bigma) - 70-200/2,8 - 10-20/4,5 - 105/2,8 macro
and some macro extension tubes.

Flash: Nikon SB600 (hope to get a sb800 or sb900 soon)


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

Film: Pentax 67 with 45mm f4, 105 2.4 (old style) and 300 f4, all Pentax lenses, plus Kenko 2x telextender...

Digital: Olympus E30 with 12-60, 14-45, 40-150, 70-300, 25 & 50 macro lenses; E510 with Leica 180 f3.4 APO dedicated for Gigapan panoramic photos

Non-digital lenses: Nikon 85 f2, Olympus 180 f2.8, Leica 180 f3.4 APO, Leica 100 f4 on bellows

Non-SLR Digital: Casio EX FC-100 as a daily camera to capture high-speed video (210 fps) and 720i HD; Canon Powershot SX 100 IS hacked for time-lapse photography and as a camera for my wife when she is on vacation; phone camera

Tripods: Gitzo Studex Reporter with large ball head, smaller 3-way head, and Gigapan Epic 100 robotic tripod head for large-scale panoramas (go to gigapan.org and search for JohnF to see these), Manfrotto monopod with tripod extension legs, and a GorillaPod DSLR Pro for the hell of it.

Whew. My grail? Got it already: the E30+12-60 & 50 f2 is just amazing. Of course, if someone were to give me a Leica S-series camera and lenses, I wouldn't say no. 

JohnF


----------

